# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MXBOX  MXBOX BLACKBERRY STANDALONE 3 new BLACKBERRY MEP's (NEW SECURITY 2011)

## mohamed73

*For MXBOX BLACKBERRY is STANDALONE
NO INTERNET , NO CREDITS , NO WAITING CUSTOMERS* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *NEW BLACKBERRY MEP's ADDED*  *What is new:*   *BLACKBERRY SERVER UPDATED*  *- Added 3 new BLACKBERRY MEP's (NEW SECURITY 2011): 
MEP-31845-002
MEP-41261-001
MEP-42517-001 *   *Update available by 'Synchronize Files'.*      *!!! MXKEY CABLES - LED SERIES !!!
17 pcs SL3 cables in 1 SET, 44 phones supported* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *!!! MXKEY CABLES - LED SERIES !!!
11 pcs SL3 cables in 1 SET, 15 phones supported* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     
BR,
Manole 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## khaledrepa

شكرا على المتابعة السريعة

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك

----------

